# Newbie needs advice



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

I just started today with 1 mg of Tes and 1 mg of Tri (Tren, Mast, Prop). I was told to take this once a week. I want to be aggressive but not overboard. Any suggestions on if I should look at increasing dosage weekly or taking something to enhance the other two? We did have a discussion about increasing the Tri weekly. Any suggestions? I work out 3-4 times a week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

whoa whoa whoa hold on...........

This is obviously your first cycle. Just guessing by the fact that you are confusing mg with mL.  Telling us how many mL doesn't mean anything because tri blends come in 50mg/ml or 100mg/ml. Either way no first cycle should contain trenbolone. How many injects have you done?


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

Correct this is the first cycle. ML. Just one. He said it was Tren A. All three combined into one called Triblend


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

The Triblend was 150ml and the Tes was 300ml


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, do not touch that triblend. Trenbolone is for experienced juice heads. You don't have the knowledge to deal with the copious side effects from it... Insomnia, nightmares, nightsweats, irritability, nausea, heartburn, erectile disfunction, prolactin issues (leaking nipples). 

A proper first cycle consists of injections of testosterone only. You want to use a long ester like cypionate or enanthate. 500mg per week split into two doses per week.  Take a look in the aas cycles forum for a sticky that contains everything you need to know for a first cycle. But stop the cycle where you are now.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh boy, there's a whole lot wrong with this.  I'm just on my way out the door, but I'm sure others will jump in and help you out.  Do you have an AI?  a PA?  a plan for PCT?  I would start by dropping the triblend all tighter.  How much test do you have?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2014)

POB is 100% correct. Please listen to him. Not to mention your advice was horrible! The compounds you are taking all have short half lives. Once a week? not good, not good at all.


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

I just got 1 vial of Tes@ 300mg


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

I appreciate all of the feedback. Thanks for jumping on this for me


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 23, 2014)

If you just started today, just stop.  One pin isn't going to do much harm.  That's not enough test to be worth running. it will do more harm than good.  Just stop, do some more research, and maybe try again when you have EVERYTHING planned out and in place.  But for now, JUST STOP


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

Rumpy I'm working with a Personal Trainer for the last 3 months.


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

Got it. Thank you for the quick assistance


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 23, 2014)

stick with 1 mg for your first cycle.  Learn to eat and lift first.  at 1mg a week that bottle will last you 300 weeks.....you should have eating and training figured out by then.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

Stock up on test e or c and read the stickie I recommended above and we can talk about getting you a proper cycle set up. If the trainer is the one who told you to do this, fire him. He doesn't know shit or he doesn't care what is best for you.  Either way he sucks as a trainer.

What are your stats while we are talking? Age, height, weight, bodyfat, bench, squat, deadlift.


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

41 5-11 215 24% bf Bench 190 Squat 240 Deadlift unknown


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

Gunsofglory said:


> 41 5-11 215 24% bf Bench 190 Squat 240 Deadlift unknown



How long have you been training?


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 23, 2014)

Very green my friend there are a few of us older guys here....stick with us read and research here..... Fire ur personal trainer use that money for good food.
Couple months u will have an insiders so to speak knowledge of much more how things work.


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

POB Approximately 10 months.


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

Great Guns Thank you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

Gunsofglory said:


> POB Approximately 10 months.



Yeah that's kinda soon to be jumping on some gear.  You can make a lot of progress without it first. Adding it in before you have figured out how to train and eat in a way that works best for YOU will only complicate things. My first cycle was a disaster. I put on like 10lbs of fat in a month and looked like shit. Lucky I had a board full of guys like this one (actually great gunz was one of em) to help sort me out. Now I'm your height except I weigh just short of 270. I've added close to 50lbs of muscle in a just three years but only because I educated myself on diet and worked my ass off in the gym. Then came the supplements. 

Post in the training forum what your routine looks like. I am sure we can make improvements there. That's the easy part. At the same time, post in the diet forum what your eating looks like. Be accurate with amounts of each food and timing. 90% of this is about diet. You can take all the drugs in the world and look like shit.


----------



## Gunsofglory (Jan 23, 2014)

POB I will get the routine from the PT and then post it up there. Thank you.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

HEY THIS GUY IS 41 he is NOT an "Older guy" dammit, he is in the prime of his life and quite frankly prolly very charming with the ladies...

Dont worry bud I got your back


----------



## dess (Jan 25, 2014)

first cycle all u need is test


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 25, 2014)

Whoever sold you this shit and told you what to needs to be dismembered 

Not blaming you, you wanted to take the dive. Just gotta learn now


----------

